# Catering A Jamaican Party



## gkoziol (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm looking for suggestions for both recipes and decorations for a Jamaica party on the shores of Lake Michigan.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Menu Items

Meat or vegetable patties;

Lamb patties;

Jerk. The main ingredient – pork, chicken or fish – is marinated with a fiery mixture of spices, including Scotch bonnet, a pepper that makes a jalapeño taste like a marshmallow, pimento or allspice, nutmeg and thyme. It’s all served up with even more hot sauce, rice and peas, and the wonderful festival bread (see above). Jerk is one of the ultimate Jamaican dishes, dating back to the island’s earliest days. The practice of cooking the meat over the flame was started by the Arawak Indians and then later seasoned up by the Maroons;

Curried goat or other curries such as chicken, seafood or pork; serve with Roti breads.

Bammy: fried bread made from cassava flour and is served with fried fish.

Bulla: a spicy bun or
Coco bread: a warm, buttered piece of coco bread and a sandy beach... no one could ask for much more than that;

Cowcod soup is another one of those infamous Jamaican aphrodisiacs, cowcod soup is usually sold at roadside stands and includes bananas, pepper and white rum;

Escovitch fish;

Fish tea is a spicy soup that looks and tastes much better than it sounds. Like a fish bouillon, this broth captures the taste of the sea. Watch out for fish bones when you eat this popular favorite;

Fritters. These deep-fried breads usually contain codfish or conch and are served as an appetizer;

A coconut tart called Gizzada;

Rice and peas. This dish is found on just about every lunch and dinner plate and is sometimes nicknamed the Coat of Arms. It features rice and either peas or beans are cooked in coconut milk and spices (in Jamaica the preferred “pea” is the red kidney bean). “A home without rice and peas and chicken on Sunday is like no home at all,” said Ralph Irvin, an excellent taxi driver who escorted us around the Montego Bay area one memorable trip. “Everyone looks forward to it.”

Rundown. This entrée is pickled fish cooked in a seasoned coconut milk until the fish just falls apart or literally “runs down.”

Fried plantains


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well..looks like you don't need any help from me :lol: Kimmie has already given you all you need. 

Im not sure about decorations though. When we West Indians throw a party we are more interested in whether the Rum arrived or not.  

Im trying to remember any decorations but can't. I just remember the long tables loaded with food....and one exclusively loaded with Rum and other liquers.  Are there going to be any kids there?

Jodi

PS

As Kimmie said....remember the Rice and Peas! You can't make West Indian food without Rice & Peas. Its almost sacreligious! It's the main item on the plate everywhere in the West Indies. Although in Barbados our "pea" is Pigeon Peas/Cow Peas depends on who's cookin.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Vegetable Rundown

The name comes from the fact that the sauce cooks down until it curdles and separates. Tofu supplies protein in this vegetarian dish, but meat, poultry or seafood could be substituted if desired. Quantities are casual in this recipe and you may need to experiment to suit your own taste. 

For the Sauce:
2 coconuts, halved, flesh removed and grated
6 cups water
Garlic
A few sprigs fresh Thyme
1 whole scotch bonnet pepper
Cayenne pepper
Curry powder, one spoonful
Ginger
Sea salt
Blended Carrot Juice (about 1/2 cup).

Vegetables for cooking: (use these or substitute your own)
Sliced sweet peppers (red, green, yellow)
Broccoli (separated into florets)
Onions (coarsely chopped)
Mushrooms (sliced)
Cauliflower (separated into florets)
Tofu (chopped) 

Add the water to the grated coconut, and press the resulting liquid through a sieve. Add the garlic, thyme, scotch bonnet pepper, cayenne pepper, curry powder, ginger, sea salt and carrot juice to the coconut milk. Bring to a boil in a heavy pan and continue to cook until the sauce is reduced to a curdled custard and oil (approximately 30 minutes). Discard the scotch bonnet pepper and thyme leaves. Add the vegetables, stir and cook for approximately 10 minutes. Add the tofu and simmer gently for another few minutes. Serve with sliced Roasted Breadfruit.

Roasted Breadfruit

Place one unpeeled green breadfruit in an 8 x 8-inch baking pan. Add 1 1/2 cups of water to the pan to prevent the breadfruit from burning. Roast at 375 degrees until tender, about one hour, adding water to the pan if necessary. Peel breadfruit, and discard stem and core, then slice the remaining flesh and serve.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Kimmie! Are you part West Indian too?  I find it amazing that you have the recipes. Id have to watch one of my relatives make the food because no one really ever measures anything in the West Indies. Do you go to the carnival in Canada? I think half my family lives in Canada. 

Jodi


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I love the sunny flavours...and I don't have the recipes for everything I suggested though; just patties, curries and jerk anything...just gimme a _scotch bonnet_ and I'll get creative...

Do you have a good Rice & Peas recipe w/coconut milk?

The Carribbean Festival has gotten bigger and bigger over the years and it always takes place a few days after Canada Day! It's very colourful and fun to watch!

Where is your family in Canada, Shawty?

P.S.: Are you familiar with Acras? It's a very delicious recipe from Martinique (i.e. codfish fritters). I have a wonderful recipe for this...would you like it?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Acaras? Oh cod fish fritters!  I asked my mom for the recipe and she gave me the ususal list of ingredients and told me to figure it out. (My moms way of teaching me how to cook) Well I have my own personal recipe, if you want to call it that, and I make em better than she does now. 

Im the same ...give me a scotch bonnet and I will get very creative.  The funny thing about Barbados is that, shhhh don't tell anyone, we hardly ever make our Peas and Rice with coconut milk.  

As for my family in Canada....I know some were in Ottowa but I have no idea now. Id have to ask my dad or grandma. My family loves to move around. 

I used to go to the Carnival in NYC but it is too tacky and not the same. Just leaves me wishing for the real thing. The NYC Caribbean Carnival is not a "happy" thing, there is no sense of carefreeness (is that a word  ) or ...well...fun really. I mean who wants to party with a bunch of cops watching you looking for ganja??  It is also missing the wonderful food that you will find along the carnival route. You can't recreate that part!

It always looks like they are trying way too hard. Most of the people who go are second and third generation West Indian I believe and did not grow up in the West Indies. Unfortunately, I am an immigrant and all that festival does is make me is nostalgic. 

Jodi

Edit: Id like a good Oxtail recipe. Ive tried to analyze the Oxtail and Peas & Rice Ive gotten from the Jamacian restaurant and cant identify everything.


----------



## pfoodman (Jun 1, 2002)

Beer, Red Stripe Beer. You have many wonderful suggestions here. Good luck.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

All I can say about the party is to watch out for the smoke filling the air . Remember the Jamaican song about smokin 2 joints 
and then I smoked 2 more . Well , we where young once also , but did we smoke 2 more ? And the rum maaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn . Memories of the carribe . sorry , just enjoy man . 
Doug..................................:bounce:


----------



## gkoziol (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Kimmie and Shawty Cat for all those ideas. 

Jerk chicken and pork tenderloins are already on the menu. 

Originally I was going to serve curried lobster, but the cost got out of hand as the party continues to grow, 60 and most likely more. I think I'll switch to curried goat instead.

Fried plantain is a must as are peas & rice. Veggie patties also are a necessity

Roasted breadfruit is also an excellent idea, but it is it available in the Chicago area?

The rundown sounds very interesting. I've gotta try that.:lips: for the fish course instead of the lobster.

For Doug & Pfoodman, Red Stripe:beer: and Rum Punch:crazy: (Wray & Nephew overproof of course). Smoking will be at each individuals discretion. Hang around the Reggae band for that.:smoking:


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Wow all us Caribbeans.

What about the salt fish guys..
Some kind of rice made with that and pigeon peas.. Yummy.
Just came back from Trinidad and Tobago.
Had the pleasure to be on the flight with the drunk pilots..
That was fun.
Iam happy to be home
Danielle
:bounce:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Danielle,

Didn't mention the Salt Fish because some folks don't like it. Dont know what they are missing huh!? 

I almost had a heart attack when you said you were on the plane with the drunk pilots. Oooohhh weeee!  Im more relieved and glad now that someone noticed they were drunk and got them off the plane. I wouldnt want anything to happen to my friends here.  Im glad you are ok. 

Jodi


----------

